# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Sở hữu nhà phố tại kđt sinh thái hàng đầu tây bắc tp.hcm, lh: 096.117.2456

## tranmai93

DỄ DÀNG SỞ HỮU NHÀ PHỐ TẠI KĐT SINH THÁI HÀNG ĐẦU TÂY BẮC TP.HCM
v GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI: Chỉ từ 826 triệu/căn
v CHIẾT KHẤU lên đến 5 CHỈ VÀNG SJC
v Thanh toán linh hoạt 18 tháng không lãi suất
Ø Miễn phí dịch vụ cư dân một năm
Ø Tặng thẻ “Cát Tường Song Hành” gồm những chương trình hỗ trợ vĩnh viễn.
Ø Tham gia chương trình tri ân khách hàng “Nụ Cười An Cư Lần 3” với tổng giá trị giải thưởng hơn 1 tỷ đồng.
===========
NHÀ PHỐ LIÊN KẾ:
- Nhà phố: 1 trệt, 1 lầu, 2 phòng ngủ, 2 WC
- Diện tích đất: từ 48 – 101,7 m2
=============
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TẬP ĐOÀN ĐỊA ỐC CÁT TƯỜNG 
Hotline : 096.117.2456 – 0902.179.486
===========================
KHU ĐÔ THỊ TM-DV & DU LỊCH SINH THÁI CÁT TƯỜNG PHÚ SINH
- Cuộc sống xanh nơi miền đất lành -CHÍNH THỨC MỞ BÁN ĐỢT 7 PHỐ THƯƠNG MẠI THIÊN PHÁT



ĐÔ THỊ SỞ HỮU KDL SINH THÁI AN TÂY HỒ RỘNG 15HA – KÊNH DL SINH THÁI DÀI 1,7KM ĐẦU TIÊN PHÍA TÂY BẮC TP.HCM [color=#1d2129]

----------

